# When do you do your ferts?



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

Just wondering... I generally do mine as the lights are getting ready to go out, as I do my pre-sleep routine (walk dog, ferts, alarm, boxers avail next morn, wake wife from couch)... but I was wondering if there's a better time...

-MT


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

-->here<--


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Um, I dose once a week on the weekends.

The plants are off work then and more ready to get a hit. [smilie=d:

TW


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

To me time of day of less important them keeping up a regular schedule of daily dosing for the method I use. Being as levels are kept fairly constant by daily additions as long as I do it daily then all is good in my book.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

In all honesty, my answer is "whenever I remember". If I always remembered, I would be dosing daily alternating traces and macros...I have also done the 1x and 2x a week routines as well.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

"The things you own end up owning you." - Tyler Durden

I never again want to own something that needs daily care. 

TW


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

I can't keep a schedule. I dose the EI for a week, then I won't feel like doing a water change so I skip dosing for few days, then start dosing again. I usually won't go more than 3 weeks without a water change.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I dose between 7pm-10pm before lights go off, just because this is convent for me.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

I dose one hour before lights on just because i moved the lights on time to shorten the day light period. I am at home for lunch and its a good time for me to remeber to do it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I usually dose in the morning since that is what works best for me. I've tried evenings, before the light come on, after they go out, and nothing really makes much of a difference as far as the plants are concerned. 

I dose in the morning since I find that as the day goes on I tend to forget.


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

I dose usually in the morning before I head off to work.
But, I religously do my 40-50% water changes once per
wk. on Sundays and Prunning etc...


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

I dose 1 hour before lights on. Becaus i am home for lunch everyday.


----------

